# Suntour XCR Air 24 worth it even for $75?



## Desertride (Nov 1, 2012)

https://www.walmart.com/ip/SR-Sunto...less-Steerer-63mm-Travel-Disc-Black/155462143

Hat tip to Floyd1715 for posting this in a recent thread.

The price is by far the lowest I've seen for this fork, and if you are upgrading from a 3 kilo hunk of steel it's absolutely worth a look. However, is it worth the upgrade from the XCR coil? weight is almost identical and rebound is not adjustable. This would be for a Sync'r 24.


----------



## Cerpss (Sep 13, 2015)

I'd say so. It's much smoother and you can adjust the pressure. I'd say at $75 it's a no brainer.


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

It uses a sealed damper unit. No maintenance. It's a step up for repetitive bump trails.


----------



## fastpath (Aug 27, 2004)

Isn't the axle to crown shorter than the one on the Sync'R 24?
A better upgrade for the Sync'R would be a 26" SID 63mm or a Reba Dual Air stepped down to 80mm.


----------



## nobody special (Jun 21, 2019)

Apparently the fork is adjustable to 80mm from 63mm, as Desertride pointed out in a different thread. That would take the AC from 415mm to 432mm.

For example, the AC on my son's Suntour fork on his Trek MT220 is 424mm with only 40mm of travel. A 432mm AC with 80mm of travel would be zero detriment to head angle and much improvement to performance and like 2 lbs lighter.

If I could find cheap disc brake wheels and figure out a simple way to convert to disc brake on the rear wheel, I would buy one with no second thoughts.


----------



## Floyd1715 (Apr 20, 2019)

I pulled the trigger on one. It should be here today. But I was replacing the coil stock fork on a GT Stomper so for me it really was a no brainer. Hopefully that link helps for a few people. Good luck


----------



## Desertride (Nov 1, 2012)

Floyd1715 said:


> I pulled the trigger on one. It should be here today. But I was replacing the coil stock fork on a GT Stomper so for me it really was a no brainer. Hopefully that link helps for a few people. Good luck


Let me know if you actually get what you ordered. It looks like they screwed up the listing. Fedex delivery manager tells me they just shipped me the following: 1x SR Suntour XCT JR-L 20


----------



## airwreck (Dec 31, 2003)

Desertride said:


> Let me know if you actually get what you ordered. It looks like they screwed up the listing. Fedex delivery manager tells me they just shipped me the following: 1x SR Suntour XCT JR-L 20


They advertise a 24 and sending you a 20? That xct is 69.99 direct from suntour.


----------



## Desertride (Nov 1, 2012)

Yeah, well they sent the XCT 20 and when I contacted them they blamed it on walmart. I contacted walmart who refunded me the money and told me to keep the fork.


----------



## Floyd1715 (Apr 20, 2019)

Desertride said:


> Yeah, well they sent the XCT 20 and when I contacted them they blamed it on walmart. I contacted walmart who refunded me the money and told me to keep the fork.


20" XCT just showed up. Dang. Thought it seemed too good to be true. And at Walmart of all places&#8230;.

Now I gotta sort this all out but sounds like there is no 24" coming.


----------



## thslug (Nov 18, 2019)

Same here. Received the 20"

Found this in AliExpress:
https://m.aliexpress.com/item/40003...er_id=2d21e6a14d994bd9934707877ed2c34e&is_c=Y


----------

